# Hands Won't Fit



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi guys

I'm putting a new movement in a G10. Got the movement from Roy, Dial slips onto it nicely, but the hands will not fit.

It appears the hole in the centre of the hour hand is too large.

any ideas on how i sort this out????

Cheers

Bill


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The hand pinion should be the same size unless you have one of the older thicker G10's with the obsolete ESA movement. You will need to carefully close the hand tube slightly.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks Roy, I'll give that a go

Bill


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> You will need to carefully close the hand tube slightly


Oooo and indeed errr mrses


----------

